# New videos - Amaya, Ryou, AND Peyton!!!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - Amaya, Ryou and Peyton

YouTube - Amaya, Ryou and Peyton - #2

YouTube - A dog and her rope...

YouTube - A dog and his rope toy.

YouTube - The cheap and easy way to entertain a dog.

YouTube - Amaya and Ryou, Tug-o-War

And Meatball:

YouTube - The cheap and easy way to entertain a cat.



I've got a couple more coming soon. And I'll upload pictures of the Amaya, Ryou, Peyton playdate soon, too. XP


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha those videos are adorable! Too bad we didn't get more footage of the kids playing together, Peyton is a bouncy girl!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Haha those videos are adorable! Too bad we didn't get more footage of the kids playing together, Peyton is a bouncy girl!


Yeah, thank my shoddy knowledge of large sim cards. XP Next time, though, we'll get LOTS of footage, and with longer videos.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Uploaded some pictures:










"Hey there, sexay thang!"




























Can anyone tell me which way that dog is GOING?!!! haha.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Isn't she so graceful?




























Sometimes I wonder if some dogs are really possessed....?


----------

